# Tree info?



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

It's sumac. I have ton of them growing at the edge of the woods near my hives.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Yup. Staghorn maybe. But yup....Sumac. The dried flowers work good in a smoker.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

